# AirLift 3p management



## j_borges2121 (Aug 11, 2019)

Currently just got an airlift 3p management installed, and now noticing the driver front bag is leaking from the management, instead of buying a whole new management is there a way to change the PTC fittings? Does anyone have experience with this? 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ip428 (Jun 23, 2014)

j_borges2121 said:


> Currently just got an airlift 3p management installed, and now noticing the driver front bag is leaking from the management, instead of buying a whole new management is there a way to change the PTC fittings? Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


Id contact airlift directly if its under warranty.


----------



## pricemiller (Jul 12, 2020)

j_borges2121 said:


> Currently just got an airlift 3p management installed, and now noticing the driver front bag is leaking from the management, instead of buying a whole new management is there a way to change the PTC fittings? Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


Your issue solved or not


----------

